# Rockport Perth boatshoe



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Curious why I've never seen any mention of the excellent Perth boat shoe from Rockport? Granted, it's not USA made, and Rockport doesn't offer much else in the way of quality shoes that I know of, but this shoe is clearly an exception.

I believe it was out of production for a few years up till a year or two ago since it's release in the 80s, so I may have answered my own question. But for those interested, this is a fantastc traditional boat shoe with much better comfort/cushion than anything else I've tried. It is almost comparable to a Sperry Gold Cup, but is unlined, has a much smaller (lower?) vamp and a nice reasonable, rounded toebox that isn't squared off like the GC. 

As best I can tell based on web reviews and discussions with two shoe retailers that currently sell it, the shoe has almost cult like following. It retails for $99, but can be found as cheaply as $81 with a quick search. For sure, one of the only boat shoes that can be worn day long and on long walks with perfect comfort.

Anyone else have experience with this shoe? The chocolate color in particular can make for a nice fall/winter/spring shoe for those outside of the snowbelt.

TT


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I haven't had any experience with this particular shoe, but I've been wearing Rockports for many years. While I don't care for some of the styles that they offer, I've been very pleased with those that I do like. I always look to Rockport first for a casual shoe.

Cruiser


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

The Perth was really popular at one point, and it only faded from popularity when boat shoes went out of fashion earlier in the decade. I don't own any, but they were comfortable the times I tried them on. At $81., they seem to be very resaonably priced. If I didn't have so many boat shoes right now, I'd check them out.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just adding some pics so everyone doesn't have to go searching the web for the shoes.

Rockport Perth (chocolate/bark with chocolate sole)

Sperry Gold Cup


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Cardinals,

A quick comment from my view:

The Rockport picture makes it look very similar in structure/comfort to a Sperry Topsider (and it looks very similar to the two-tone A/O of the same color), but I can assure you the Perth has much enhanced comfort and cushion, and is much more solidly assembled.

Despite looking like a more minimalist shoe relative to the Gold Cup, except being unlined, there isn't much of a difference in terms of comfort. It is a very soft, well cushioned boat shoe and tends to feel more like a running shoe than a Topsider.

TT


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

TT, 

Thanks for the comments on the Perth. When I wear boat shoes I typically wear Sperry billfish :icon_peaceplease: for their added comfort (billfish also seem quite common here in the South among students), but I prefer the styling of the traditional boat shoe. I'll definitely check out the Perth next time I'm in the right shoe store.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> TT,
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the Perth. When I wear boat shoes I typically wear Sperry billfish :icon_peaceplease: for their added comfort (billfish also seem quite common here in the South among students), but I prefer the styling of the traditional boat shoe. I'll definitely check out the Perth next time I'm in the right shoe store.


I wore the Billfish for a summer about two years ago. I do like the shoe, but for me the Perth fits better (a little wider), and I would say, while not worlds apart, the Perth is more cushioned than the Billfish. The later is no doubt an improvement over the A/O, but the Perth takes it a step further.

FYI, a few sizes are listed on ebay for around $60.

TT


----------



## Angrik (Dec 7, 2006)

The Rockport Perth has been my favorite casual shoe since 1991. I've owned three pair and have worn each into the ground. Even in its worn condition, the Perth has been the most comfortable shoe I've owned. The pair I wear today has a crack in one of the soles, but I'm somewhat reluctant to get it resoled. If it's lost in the mail or at the resoling facility, then that'll be it. No more Perths, as Rockport discontinued the shoe several years ago.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

they are available on several online websites (onlineshoes.com, for example), and I believe Rockport has begun production once again, albeit possibly limited?

TT


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

I bought my lastest pair about 2 years ago and they are still going strong as I kept wearing the previous pair for another year before they fell apart. Got mine via special order from a out of the way store in New Haven that carries all sorts of shoes, many discontinued styles, really cheap. Paid $89, the only rockports I will wear.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Sperry Gold Cup?*

Since post #4 contains a photo of the Sperry Gold Cup, does anyone have an opinion on It?

Thanks.......


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> Since post #4 contains a photo of the Sperry Gold Cup, does anyone have an opinion on It?
> 
> Thanks.......


I do. Not a bad shoe, but for the price, you are much better off with the Rockport. The GC is probably the most comfortable boat shoe I've ever tried, but its rather bulky, it has a very boxy toe, and it can get very warm due to its plush lining.

TT


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Intrepid said:


> Since post #4 contains a photo of the Sperry Gold Cup, does anyone have an opinion on It?
> 
> Thanks.......


It's well constructed and comfortable. Mine stretched a little and the lining is a bit warm on summer days. Price was not an issue for me, because I got mine at the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale, but it's a little steep compared to the Perth. The look is very different though. The Perth has a rounded, more modern look, and the Gold Cup has sharp details and just a little extra branding and  contrasting colors on the leather trim and sole details.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

StevenRocks said:


> It's well constructed and comfortable. Mine stretched a little and the lining is a bit warm on summer days. Price was not an issue for me, because I got mine at the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale, but it's a little steep compared to the Perth. The look is very different though. The Perth has a rounded, more modern look, and the Gold Cup has sharp details and just a little extra branding and contrasting colors on the leather trim and sole details.


Actually, looking at both side by side right now, the Perth has a much narrower, traditional toe box that is indistinguishable from the Topsider. The Gold Cup in my view has a much boxier toe box that almost looks squared off.

A better way to say this is the Perth looks like a boat shoe is supposed to (hard to explain, but when you see it you know it), and the Gold Cup needs to take more of a cue from the Topsider in terms of traditional styling.

To each his own, of course. To me, the Perth is well worth the price hike over a Topsider, but the Gold Cup doesn't offer enough extra to justify it. Even if the GC were cheaper, I'd opt for the Perth.

I have actually noticed a few around town have well worn Perths that appear to be at least a few years old, and I can attest to the fact that it only looks/wears better with age, and appears to be very durable.

TT


----------



## gtnc (Aug 7, 2006)

I am a huge fan of the Perth. I am on my 4-5th pair since the 80s. They are very comfortable and wear pretty well. The Sperrys never seemed to fit properly, so it was a no brainer for me.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

gtnc said:


> I am a huge fan of the Perth. I am on my 4-5th pair since the 80s. They are very comfortable and wear pretty well. The Sperrys never seemed to fit properly, so it was a no brainer for me.


In everything I've read on the internet and a few arbitrary discussions with owners/vendors, this is a very common--hence my "cult like" reference above.

TT


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While it's been a number of years since and I can't recall if the the Rockport boat-shoes I wore were the Perth model or not, I have managed to wear out two or three pair. As I recall, they provided better support to the foot and cost a bit more than Topsiders but, I managed to wear out the soles (and henceforth, the shoes) rather quickly. These days, it's nothing but Quoddy Trails for me!


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

This is a fortuitous thread as I am in soon to be in the market for boat shoes. TT, you mentioned that the Perths fit you better than Sperries. How so? Do these fit true to size? I have to admit the picture alone almost wins me over. They're beauties!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone who's an 8.5 and interested in the Perth might want to snap these up. I accidentially came across these just now and am tempted, they're in my size, but other clothing priorities are more pressing. Not sure about the name on the back of the shoe - I hate when manufacturers do that


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

unmodern said:


> This is a fortuitous thread as I am in soon to be in the market for boat shoes. TT, you mentioned that the Perths fit you better than Sperries. How so? Do these fit true to size? I have to admit the picture alone almost wins me over. They're beauties!


Well, there are a lot of Sperry boat shoes. I tend to think the Topsiders fit very well, its just that they are one step removed from walking barefoot, so they are no friend of your knee joints and ligaments if worn consistently. The Gold Cups fit pretty well also, but feel more like a boot than a boat shoe. They are lined and very warm, and the toe box is rather big (boxy), so if you don't have a wide forefoot, you could find some slipage taking place. Also, depending on your location, I cannot imagine wearing the Gold Cups in the warmer months.

The Perths in my estimation combine some of the best attributes of both Sperry models. As previously mentioned, they are about as comfortable as the Gold Cup without the suffocating lining, but look more like a traditional boat shoe such as the A/O. I am not aware of another boat shoe on the market that offers all of the benefits of the Perth for that price, and I have looked.

One comment about sizing: I seemed to be in between sizes with Sperry, opting for a 13 instead of a 12, probably needing more like a 12.5, as I wear in Alden. With the Perths, I fit very comfortably into a size 12.

As for the Rockport logo, I actually like it makes the shoe seem less generic. I wear the timber color more than the chocolate color even though the later is probably more appropriate for this time a year, and the navy Rockport insignia adds a bit of contrast that is sharp in my view.

TT


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

edit: I wear a 12 in Alden.

TT


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

*Another choice*

One other alternative that fits in the (desirable) spot between the Topsider A/O and the Gold Cup is the Timberland Kia-Wah Bay boat shoe, also two eye-let with dark soles, available in a half-dozen finishes. I found mine in some outlet warehouse for $50, but Amazon has them for $72, so do lots of other places:

Here they are: https://tinyurl.com/yl74jfp


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Valkyrie said:


> One other alternative that fits in the (desirable) spot between the Topsider A/O and the Gold Cup is the Timberland Kia-Wah Bay boat shoe, also two eye-let with dark soles, available in a half-dozen finishes. I found mine in some outlet warehouse for $50, but Amazon has them for $72, so do lots of other places:
> 
> Here they are: https://tinyurl.com/yl74jfp


A nice shoe at a really nice price. My only complaint is they lack some of that traditional styling that the Perth or Topsider has. The added "overlays" give it more of a hiking/scramble shoe look than a boat shoe style IMO.

TT


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

*That explains it...*

As previously mentioned, the Perth is comfortable beyond what you would assume based on an outsole only marginally thicker than a topsider and just a modest insole. This description, from an online shoe shop, explains it:

The handsewn forefoot of this Rockport®*Perth men's casual boat shoe provides a slipper like feel, while the Rubberized EVA Kinetic Air Circulator offers cushioning with patented active air circulating technology. All day walking will be less tiring because of the CMEVA midsole which provides lightweight cushioning for reducing foot and leg fatigue.

Happily, I was in a Rockport store over the holiday and noticed Rockport is now offering these again as a staple in their boat shoe line (the other options are forgetable) for the forseeable future, despite no mention on the Rockport website.

Just wanted to provide this quick update.

tt


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

> Happily, I was in a Rockport store over the holiday and noticed Rockport is now offering these again as a staple in their boat shoe line...


I was also in the local mall right before Christmas and saw the same thing at that Rockport retail store-so it probably isn't a fluke.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

I have long been on the lookout for a comfortable walking shoe of this sort, that can be worn all year with or without socks. With all of Tenacious Tassel's glowing reports of the Rockport Perth, I decided to take a chance and order them on shoebuy.com. I have to say I am very pleased. They are comfortable right out of the box and have great support and cushioning for a boat shoe. 

Long ago I did a not-so-Grand Tour of Europe in a pair of Topsiders (and a pair of Sebago pennies as back-up) and wonder today how that was possible with their lack of support and cushioning. I think a walking tour would be possible with the Perth. 

Thanks very much TT for your enthusiastic review.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

You are quite welcome! Enjoy for years!! A colleague of mine has a pair that may be as much as a decade old (in a color long since discontinued). The outsole has been worn down so badly he is 1/2 way through the foam (and it is a thick insole!), but cannot seem to give them up for a new pair as he says they are still as comfortable as can be.

Interesting to see how durable the shoe is. The upper is almost bulletproof it appears.


----------



## PersianMonarchs (Dec 7, 2005)

On your recommendation I, too, just bought a pair of Perths. And they ARE more comfortable than most other boat shoes. Kudos to ShoeBuy: double discount made 'em quite affordable.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Just a quick comment:

The Perth's become much more comfortable (like most boat shoes) once broken in. In a week or two of continual use, you will really see the beauty of the shoe.

Also, if you really want to appreciate the cushioning, wear a traditional boat shoe (ie. Sperry Topsider) for a few hours or on a short walk, then slip these babies on. They feel more like a running shoe in the cushioning department than a boat shoe, without that bulky look/feel.

Sperry would be wise to steal a page from Rockport with their Gold Cup model.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Here are a couple of photos displaying the Rockport Perth's from the 1980s:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/69377347/vintage-1980s-rockport-leather-boat
https://www.etsy.com/listing/70161462/vintage-distressed-1980s-rockport

Looks like they are about as little changed as any shoe I've seen thats been around for 25 years.

Incidentially, based on my wear in the last 2 years, I'd say that second photo/link probably has about 5 years worth of pretty heavy wear on them. Mine don't look close to that distressed, nor is the sole that worn down.

Also, I mentioned this in another thread, www.resole.com is able to fully resole Perth's with the original soles, making these boat shoes insanely durable.


----------

